# interrogazione



## betulla2007

Hola a todo el mundo!
Còmo se dice "domani ho l'interrogazione di inglese" en español?

"Interrogazione" es cuando tu profesor de la escuela te llama y te hace preguntas sobre los temas de las ultimas clases y te da una nota.

Algo como: Mañana tengo el examen (o prueba?) oral de inglés?

Gracias!


----------



## traduttrice

*Lección (oral).*

_"Mañana tengo lección oral de Inglés"_
_"Mañana tengo lección de Inglés"_
_"Mañana tengo oral de Inglés"_


----------



## lily57

Yo no diría lección oral, y mucho menos lección nada más, eso para mí se refiere a una clase normal, no cuando al final sacas una nota... yo prefiero _examen_, quizás examen oral... Es algo típico italiano, la _interrogazione,_ normalmente tenemos continuamente pruebas escritas ("compiti") y pruebas orales (interrogazioni), cuya media da la nota final de aprobado o suspenso.


----------



## traduttrice

Está bien Lily, es discutible y puede que "lección", "lección oral" u "oral" no sean demasiado correctas, pero te aseguro que interpreté bien la pregunta de Betulla y en Argentina se usan esas tres opciones indistintamente.


----------



## lily57

Perdóname, traduttrice, no quería meterme con una nativa!  Lo que he dicho es porque lo había preguntado a una profesora española y ella me había aconsejado este término, explicándome que es difícil de traducir literalmente porque los españoles no tienen _interrogazioni! _En cambio ¡ahora yo he aprendido más!


----------



## Neuromante

Traduttrice ¿Entenderían que se va a pasar un_* examen *_oral si dices que tienes una *lección* de ingles? Por que en España lección es lección. Un oral si que se entendería que es un examen.

Lily, estoy completamente de acuerdo con lo que has puesto dos post tuyos más arriba.


----------



## traduttrice

Neuromante said:


> Traduttrice ¿Entenderían que se va a pasar un_* examen *_oral si dices que tienes una *lección* de ingles? Por que en España lección es lección. Un oral si que se entendería que es un examen.


En Argentina, sí.  Pero entiendo de todos modos a qué apuntan. Si hablara con un español seguramente le diría que tengo un "examen oral".


----------



## Genzo15

Pues, ¿alguien tiene alguna idea sobre la forma de traducir el verbo "*interrogare*"? Siempre me refiero al mundo de la escuela. 
En el diccionario se encuentra "_hacer salir a la pizarra_", lo que no me resulta nada satisfactorio porque no se entiende por qué tendría uno que salir por fuerza a la pizarra cuando se pueden tener pruebas orales estando sentados en su propio asiento.

Gracias a todos los que puedan darme algún consejo.


----------



## Neuromante

"*Sacar* a la pizarra"


No se suele examinar oral desde el pupitre.


----------



## Genzo15

De acuerdo, gracias.


----------



## olimpia91

También "pasar al frente" o "pasar al pizarrón"


----------



## Tomby

¡Hola a todos!
Yo diría: "mañana tengo un examen oral de inglés".
Recuerdo que de pequeño (o de jovencito), en la escuela o instituto, el maestro (o profesor) decía: "Fulanito, sal (o salga) a la pizarra", ignoro si ahora se usa el tratamiento de "usted" en la enseñanza secundaria, en la primaria el tratamiento es de "tu".


----------



## Geviert

En efecto, il verbo "interrogare" quiere decir simplemente "examinar" en el contexto de una escuela italiana y no _cómo _se interroga ("salir al frente", "a la pizarra", etc.). La traducción "salir a la pizzarra" sería inexacta en italiano, igual las propuestas de traduttrice: en efecto, lección es lección, nada más y nada menos, tal vez en Argentina se entienda en el sentido implícito de "tomar la lección" a alguien. La opción de Tomby me parece la única posible. En efecto, el criterio de la _interrogazione _italiana es la _oralidad_ (Gentile dixit).


----------



## olimpia91

Cuando yo iba a la secundaria "interrogare" era "tomar lección" y para eso había que pasar al frente.
Lo contrario de "tomar lección" era "dar clase", no "dar lección".


----------



## Neuromante

Geviert: Están pidiendo como se dice *en *español Por lo tanto que "salir a la pizarra" sea inexacta *en italiano* no importa. Lo que importa es que *en este contexto* es correcto en español.
Además de que se ha preguntado primero por "interrogaciones" en el caso de que se sacara a la pizarra (Ups) tan "primero" que es una duda del 2007 Y ahora se ha ampliado con una consulta sobre la traducción de un diccionario y com se dice en español el hecho de sacar a la pizarra (Reups) para preguntarle algo.
Por cierto: Tomby dice exactamente esto: "Recuerdo que de pequeño…" y Tradutrice habla de otra cosa.


Sea como sea: Lo de "mañana tengo un examen oral…" es muy restrictivo. No es lo mismo hacer un examen que que te tomen la lección.


----------



## Geviert

> Están pidiendo como se dice *en *español Por lo tanto que "salir a la pizarra" sea inexacta *en italiano* no importa. Lo que importa es que *en este contexto* es correcto en español.



Si esta afirmación es correcta, entonces simplemente se está en el foro equivocado (y desde hace años como bien señalas). 



> que es una duda del 2007



Más vale tarde que nunca. Siempre hay tiempo para corregirse. Las propuestas de traduttrice son pertinentes a la pregunta y al foro español-italiano, pero a mi parecer no son precisas (o solo para el español argentino).


----------



## Neuromante

Geviert said:


> Si esta afirmación es correcta, entonces simplemente se está en el foro equivocado (y desde hace años como bien señalas).


 No intentes liar a los demás. Se ha preguntado como se dice una cosa en español, partiendo de un original en italiano.
Y tú te has pisto a divagar sobre que en italiano no son correctas… las propuestas en español. Según tú porque no "se ajusta" . Pero resulta que EN EL CONTEXTO APORTADO todas son traducciones correctas.
Pero bueno: Apuesto a que lo sabías desde el primer momento



Geviert said:


> vale tarde que nunca. Siempre hay tiempo para corregirse. Las propuestas de traduttrice son pertinentes a la pregunta y al foro español-italiano, pero a mi parecer no son precisas (o solo para el español argentino).


Que exactamente lo que puso Traduttrice: Que es correcto PARA Argentina. No entiendo a que viene repetir lo que ella mismo advirtió


----------

